# Leopard Gecko Morph!



## DanieeRAWR (May 3, 2013)

Hello!
I was just wondering what morph this guy is!
He was sold to me as a White and Yellow, what do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi 
i say yes W&Y weather its got any hets your only find out by breeding stick it to a normal female if its 2 copy your get 100% W&Y if it one copy your get 50-50 


paul


----------



## DanieeRAWR (May 3, 2013)

Thankyou!
I have a Mack Raptor female so I hope they will have some cool babies!


----------

